# Captain Al'Rahem - whats the best way to use him?



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

so i really like the idea of having a platoon outflanking with Al'Rahem but im not sure what would be a good way to maintain both the fluffy aspect of the desert raiders and make it useful for the table top.

currently my thoughts were to take 5 infantry squads and blob them into a group of 20 & 30 with commissars and melta guns, 2 special weapons teams with three melta guns a piece. im not sure if i should include a conscripts squad simply for bodies


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

From a fluff perspective i'd say go with chimera's for your infantry squads. Can shoot your meltas from the back and have some armour between yourself and the enemy


----------



## unworldlypath (Jul 27, 2011)

the current stats 4 him are good, but his wargear (sword) is an instant wound weapon regardless of armor save except 4 invul. save. he also has a plasma pistol but i would get him up close in assault


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I've used him a few times, both on foot and in a Chimera. Give the PCS either 4 Meltaguns or Flamers and take a Blob of 3 to 5 Infantry Squads, a Commissar and maybe a Priest if points allow. You can make it a Power Blob with PW's on the Commie and Sgts, or make it shooty instead with weapons depending on what you'll find, transports/Artillery, etc.

An Astropath is almost a no-brainer seen as you're outflanking.


----------

